# What is the swing of your lathe?



## whatwoodido (Sep 3, 2004)

What is the maximum swing of you lathe?  Also please post a reply if you have purchased more than one lathe, such as an upgrade or a lathe for a specific purpose.

Drew


----------



## Mudder (Sep 3, 2004)

I have a Jet mini for pens and stoppers. My first lathe. And I have a Delta 14" for bowls and things.


----------



## Scott (Sep 3, 2004)

Well, I'm just sick.  I have three lathes.  I still have my first lathe, a Jet 1236, probably because I haven't tried to sell it yet.  I don't use it anymore.  Then I bought a Jet Mini (1018), which I sold and replaced with the VS model (1018VS).  This is what my Wife uses mostly.  My primary lathe is now the Oneway 1224, a sweet little lathe!  Man, I love the variable speed on this lathe!  I hope to get a big lathe someday.  Maybe another Oneway, or a Nichols, but more likely a Powermatic.  Life is a Lathe!   ;-)

Scott.


----------



## darbytee (Sep 4, 2004)

I'm not quite as sick as Scott, but I have two lathes. I've got a Jet mini that I bought to learn on and a Jet 1442 that I bought myself as a welcome home present when I got back from Afghanistan. I'd love to have a Oneway, but at this point I can't imagine ever outgrowing the 1442.
-Fred


----------



## Rick Prevett (Sep 7, 2004)

I voted using the largest swing I have, my new Jet 1642 - 16" swing.  I've also got a Jet mini (non-vs)- 10" swing - and an old Duracraft monotube that's packed away - prolly a 10-12" swing.

rick


----------



## jwoodwright (Sep 12, 2004)

Shopsmith (12"), Jet Mini and Jet Mini VS


----------



## Phil Joines (Sep 20, 2004)

We have 6 lathes, Jet mini, Carba Tech with a 1 1/2HP DCVS motor, Mova3K 1 1/2HP DCVS, SWMBO's Delta Industrial 18" with riser blocks & 2HP ACVS and a home made bedless bowl lathe 3HP ACVS.


We turn a lot :&gt


----------



## Scott (Sep 20, 2004)

Hi Phil!

It is nice to see your name pop up over here on our little penturners group!  Why not post a link so everybody here can see some of the other work you do?

Scott.


----------



## Chips n dust (Sep 28, 2004)

Delta Midi which I use for pens and stoppers and a Jet 1442.

A day without sawdust is like a day without sunshine.


----------



## Rudy Vey (Sep 29, 2004)

I have a Nova Mercury for pens and stoppers and a Nova 3000 for bowls and other big stuff.

Rudy


----------



## Gregory Huey (Jan 7, 2005)

Have three. Carb Tech, Jet Mini, Woodwrite. Sold the 12"er and have not replaced it yet.


----------



## dougle40 (Jan 7, 2005)

12" Mastercraft lathe with almost unlimited swing on the outside .


----------



## pnctar (Jan 7, 2005)

Have to laugh at this but, mine is a HF 34706 with a 180* head.  Swing is not really an issue, and have turned over 500 pens plus  several bowls in the last year and a half.  Do I really need to get more??


----------



## btboone (Jan 7, 2005)

My manual lathe is a 16" x 40".  I think my CNC lathe will be limited by the carriage movement rather than the swing.  It's pretty tight in there.  Yup.  I see the specs; swing 17.3", maximum cut 5.19"


----------



## Woodbutcher68 (Jan 10, 2005)

I bought a cheap lathe at a tool show 4 years ago. When I couldn't find a mandrel for it I bought a Grizzly 14"X40". It does everything I've thrown at it. If I were to get more serious about turning, I'd buy something better.


----------



## opfoto (Jan 24, 2005)

Hi...My name is Marc and I have a Jet Mini...[}]


----------



## John Carr (Feb 4, 2005)

Nova Mercury for the small stuff and a Powermatic 3520A (a recent upgrade from a Delta 1440) for bowls, etc.


----------

